# New club around McRae(Gum Swamp)



## mossyhorn (Oct 9, 2014)

Well we got us a new tract ( Late but had to jump on it)just outside McRae  on Gum Swamp and Wilcox Creek. Just wondering how the hunting is around this area? Definitely beautiful woods with lots of oaks and mature hardwoods and pines. Even though I have hunted mostly Dodge I'm just curious as to what to expect in antler size and weight. The tract is in the corner of Dodge, Telfair , Wheeler, and Laurens. Tract is a little over 2000 acres. Any insight is appreciated , thanks


----------



## gatorboy (Oct 10, 2014)

The deer I've seen in pictures from that area are beasts, you're in a great area for sure!


----------



## rance56 (Oct 12, 2014)

does a doctor own the place. ifso I know alittle about the deer around there


----------



## mossyhorn (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes on dr.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 15, 2014)

U got a good place lot of good Buck's I've lived around these parts all my life and the the Deer getting bigger every year


----------



## rance56 (Oct 15, 2014)

my  buddy saw the deer log from the property a couple of years ago, he said they had a couple signed that the group scored in the 130s and a one in the high 140s if I remember correctly. beautiful piece of property. there was a deer killed off the property that made the cover of woods an water magazine down here in florida, but it was probally a low to mid 120s type deer.


----------



## mossyhorn (Oct 16, 2014)

I appreciate it guys. Sounds good!


----------



## S-Balentine (Nov 10, 2014)

Any openings?


----------



## stealthman52 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Any Openings?*

Might consider another Ga lease if not too many members.
I hunted on a lease just North of McRae, Stucky Timber owned it,  shot a big 6 that sprint to my grunt, made a high shoulder shot with 308 and dang if he didn't run off. First time in my life I lost a deer with a 308, and being 60 yrs old I have tapped over 70 that fell where you shot them. But shiz happens.......that was back in 2009.:


----------



## mossyhorn (Feb 27, 2015)

Property was sold right around the new year so guess Ill be looking for a place also.


----------

